# Night Fishing



## BigWill9701

Greeting... Are there any night fishing holes near Baltimore besides Ft. Armstead? Any place with lights?


----------



## fishingfoyellows

kent narrows... sandy point. Fort smallwood on special nights. Matapeake romancoke. Point look out.


----------



## surfnsam

not ft smallwood this year budget cuts


----------



## chesapeakecarper

For well over the last decade (um...lifetime?) I've done much Chesapeake Bay fishing at night and have amassed a compendium of night fishing places on The Bay including the Balto area...I'm born and raised in Dundalk so I travel through there often despite living here on The Shore. 

Funny timing your post as I'm in the process of upgrading my current boat/bank/drive-up-bank list as I type. 

All I can recommend is that you refer to the new Maryland Angler magazine that lists a vast number of places you can bank fish, at night. Its a great starting point and puts you on a LOT of quality water.

Tight lines!


----------



## Snyiper

Solomons is a lit night spot as well


----------



## MilkFish

Choptank (Bill Burton) fishing pier is usually lit on weekends also. it was last week and the week before from what I hear..


----------



## twcrawford

chesapeakecarper said:


> All I can recommend is that you refer to the new Maryland Angler magazine that lists a vast number of places you can bank fish, at night.


Chesapeakercarper,

I've been at their website, but can't find a listing of the bank fishing spots. Could you drop a link?


----------



## twcrawford

Anyone know of any Night Fishing spots closer than Choptank Pier? I'm coming from Fort Washington, MD off 210. 


My son has a football game on Saturday morning and I'd love to avoid the 2hour Choptank drive if possible.


I've checked out PLO online and it's just as far as Choptank, clocking in at just over 2hours away.



Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## richardbb85

sandy point state park?


----------



## earl of DC

twcrawford said:


> Anyone know of any Night Fishing spots closer than Choptank Pier? I'm coming from Fort Washington, MD off 210.
> 
> 
> My son has a football game on Saturday morning and I'd love to avoid the 2hour Choptank drive if possible.
> 
> 
> I've checked out PLO online and it's just as far as Choptank, clocking in at just over 2hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


solomons & colonial beach, va are good nite spots


----------



## mmanolis2001

Where do you fish at night in Colonial beach? Do they still have the pier there? I used to go there when i was a kid. Caught a ton of perch down there wading around in the water. Many fond memories of that place.

:beer:


----------



## MetroMan

mmanolis2001 said:


> Where do you fish at night in Colonial beach? Do they still have the pier there? I used to go there when i was a kid. Caught a ton of perch down there wading around in the water. Many fond memories of that place.
> 
> :beer:



Yes, they still do have a nice pier with lights for night fishing.


----------



## supercast

*Metro-man*

It seem metro-man is the expert & consultant on this site , when he is going to write a book it could be the little red book I will be among his 1st customers about time they pay for your services


----------



## Tracker16

supercast said:


> It seem metro-man is the expert & consultant on this site , when he is going to write a book it could be the little red book I will be among his 1st customers about time they pay for your services


See what did I tell ya there won't be any living with MetroMan after that post on him saving the day hahahahaahahahah

just jokin wit yah Metro


----------



## MetroMan

LOL!!! not an expert by ANY means!!


----------



## Fish Snatcha

twcrawford said:


> Anyone know of any Night Fishing spots closer than Choptank Pier? I'm coming from Fort Washington, MD off 210.
> 
> 
> My son has a football game on Saturday morning and I'd love to avoid the 2hour Choptank drive if possible.
> 
> 
> I've checked out PLO online and it's just as far as Choptank, clocking in at just over 2hours away.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I live in Fort Washington as well (off 210) ... PLO is really less than two hours for sure from Ft. Wash, and solomons pier is easily the closest one by like 30 miles. You can also get to the piers Mattapeake and Romacoke (spelling) right after bay bridge in about a hour.. Choptank was a nice drive for me and my little brother clocked in about 2 hour of driving especially with all the cops that was out that night... (side note: we didn't do another there and ended up taking another 45 mins or so to get to ocean city that day)


----------



## twcrawford

I've been told several times that Solomons is *Snag City*. I tried Matapeake on a Saturday night and it was so crowded we packed it up and headed to Chop. Why do people put 3&4 rods in the water and take a nap? Ridonkulous!

I might give PLO a try.


----------



## richardbb85

how was choptank?

and PLO is just as crowded at night


----------



## twcrawford

richardbb85 said:


> how was choptank?
> 
> and PLO is just as crowded at night


I went Friday night into Saturday morning and it was EMPTY! It was like I owned the pier. I was trying out some new rods, so I didn't catch as much as usual, but I did pull in 2 big catfish, 4 perch, a decent sized blue fish and about 4 medium sized spots. I tried live lining a smaller spot, something gobbled him up without me knowing it.

I had a good time. It's just the 2 hour drive that gets me, though coming back Saturday morning, I cut it down to 1.5hrs. You do have to be watchful of the cops. You pass thru alot of small towns who'd love to get your private donation lol


----------



## richardbb85

thanks for the report, better then i expected.

it is quiet there probably becuz fishing there have been bad the past months.


----------



## captmikestarrett

At night is the issue on the Potomac. The Bryans Road Pier is great for big cats but closed at night. 

I have fished PLO, but a lot less these days due to crowding on the pier. I prefer the sand anyway down there... 

There is a point just past Solomons Island that I have fished before at night that was one of the best sandy spots I have ever enjoyed but trash left behind by fisherman killed it.. 

What I have done in the past is to lease fishing shorelines. Most are just simple barters and make sure you pickup all trash. Even the stuff that is not yours since you will be blamed for it regardless. 

MD is just not that friendly to shore fisherman.. 


We need more access and better habits.

Capt Mike


----------



## twcrawford

richardbb85 said:


> thanks for the report, better then i expected.
> 
> it is quiet there probably becuz fishing there have been bad the past months.


My cousin, bro and I pulled out 70 spots and perch a couple weeks back, these were nice sized too and a week ago we pulled in about 40, plus I caught a nice sized croaker and 2 keeper blues. If that's bad, I'm hoping it gets even better. :fishing: My experience is limited, and I've been told some guys pull 30 fish in themselves, I'd love to do that well, but more importantly I'd like to catch different types of fish and start learning about targeting certain species. 

Heck, I just got a 15ft surf rod, once I learn how to cast it decently I'm going to be dangerous....lol


----------



## twcrawford

captmikestarrett said:


> What I have done in the past is to lease fishing shorelines. Most are just simple barters and make sure you pickup all trash. Even the stuff that is not yours since you will be blamed for it regardless.
> Capt Mike




How'd you go about doing that? Word of mouth? Sounds like a good move....


----------



## Fish Snatcha

twcrawford said:


> I've been told several times that Solomons is *Snag City*. I tried Matapeake on a Saturday night and it was so crowded we packed it up and headed to Chop. Why do people put 3&4 rods in the water and take a nap? Ridonkulous!
> 
> I might give PLO a try.


I ended up doing solomons friday night 9/11... caught 3 blues.. no snags, crabs were robbing the hell outta my cut bait if a fish didn't hit within a couple of mins... first time going wasn't too bad will be back there as it is about 30 miles closer than point lookout... happened to go to Point Lookout (pier) on Sat night as well, caught 2 blues and one spot wasn't out there too too long ... I agree about the people with 4 rods that sleep the whole time..


----------

